# Whittingham Asylum, Lancashire - October 2013



## Stussy (Nov 18, 2013)

Good old Whitty, its been a long time coming for myself to visit this one. I had seen a lot of pics of this place, but it wasn't high on my list to do, just one of those derps you keep saying to yourself I'll do it next time or soon.

On a recent road trip south it was suggested by a PeterC4 and Sonyes to head along there for a derp mission. Camping out in the nearby village green with Trooper and Revelation Space, on the night of the recent Lunar Eclipse it turned out to be a excellent spot to park up for the night and get some kip. Except I slept so well I missed the Eclipse, ooops!

An early start meeting PeterC and Sonyes (Pr0j3ct M4yh3m would be joining the party later) we headed into the lions den************

Whittingham Asylum was designed by the Lancashire Asylum Boards Archtiect ~ Heny Littler, and construction work commenced in 1869 to alleviate pressure in the three other Lancashire which were deemed to be full in 1866. The Asylum is a Radial Pavilion Plan, the last surviving derelict since Cainhill was demolished back in 2010.

Opening in 1st April 1876, Whittingham has a occupy capacity of 1000 patients, with the construction of two further annexs - St Johns and later St Marys. The capacity at its Peak in 1915 was 2,820.

Various scandels affected the hospitals reputation and finally closing in 1995 due to better medicines and techniques to treat the patients eventually sealed its fate.




 












 































 





























































 



















Thanks for looking!!​


----------



## Mr beady (Nov 18, 2013)

Very nice stussy. One the revisit list I thinks


----------



## leepey74 (Nov 18, 2013)

Awesome pictures! I did Cane Hill a few years back but lost all my pictures  That was an amazing site! So is this place! Thanks for posting


----------



## Mars Lander (Nov 18, 2013)

Top work there mate, you done it justice


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 18, 2013)

Superb images,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chopper (Nov 18, 2013)

Lovely stuff!


----------



## cunningplan (Nov 18, 2013)

F**K ME, I really want to go there. The place looks stunning (And the photos)


----------



## ashless (Nov 18, 2013)

Very nice indeed. Good shots there. I always enjoyed Whittingham, the tunnels make getting between buildings unobserved nice and easy!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Nov 18, 2013)

Nice piccies Stussy!

Glad to see that you got to see this place. I believe that at one time, this was the largest Asylum in Europe!

Probably won't get to see Whitty myself, so your snaps are the next best thing -thanks!


----------



## Nikokas (Nov 18, 2013)

Awesome!!! 

Até já!!!


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 18, 2013)

Wow, stunning shots, some of the best ive seen of here


----------



## 0xygen (Nov 20, 2013)

Wow, this place looks pretty screwed now but fantastic shots! Nice work!

-0xy


----------



## peterc4 (Nov 20, 2013)

well done mate, she is the best


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 21, 2013)

Some great pics there.

But the place is just such a mess now. It's a shame because when it was still sound internally, and that's relatively recently too, you could just walk in! Then they go boarding it up like Fort Knox presumably to protect the public from falling through floors! Pity they didn't protect it properly in the first place so that the pykeys couldn't nick all the lead!!!


----------



## NakedEye (Nov 21, 2013)

I never tire of this place....such brilliant decay.....nice shots too.....still dont get how 7 hours inside and i missed the electrical equipment room though! Everyone should spend a few hours inside here....cheers for posting


----------



## sonyes (Nov 22, 2013)

Top notch pics there mate, you really have done the old girl justice!!


----------



## smiler (Dec 12, 2013)

That is real dereliction, seriously screwed, and from what TeeJF has posted in a relativity short time, good report and pics, I enjoyed looking, Many Thanks


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 13, 2013)

How many floors did you fall through when you were there? My God, it's a mess now. So sad.


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Dec 13, 2013)

Sad maybe, but to someone who has never seen it before, it is glorious dereliction!


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Dec 13, 2013)

Cracking report pal! some stunning shots!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Dec 14, 2013)

Beautiful shots!


----------



## chazman (Dec 15, 2013)

top pics,and what a mess its in


----------

